# Retrofit front parking sensors



## HaydnTT (Jan 7, 2020)

I have a 2015 TT with rear parking sensors and want to add front sensors too. Are there any kits available that will link up to the OEM rears? I have VDCS to program them after. Thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I would go for OEM ones (from Kufatec, K-electronic&#8230;.)

https://www.kufatec.com/en/audi/tt/tt-8 ... s-fv-40949

https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/A ... paket.html


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

A few years back, the TTS I ordered arrived without rear parking sensors. Wasn't standard on the mk2 TTS. I wasn't amused as you can imagine. Anyway, Audi offered to fit them FOC and when I went in to take delivery of the car, was a pretty pissed off that the sensors looked like an elephants nipples. So, just be careful what you're getting, as the one's Audi fitted to my car looked God awful. I had a nightmare getting them to replace the entire rear bumper with the more subtle looking sensors.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Mr GTS said:


> the sensors looked like an elephants nipples.


Thanks - Now "elephants nipples" is in my browser search history....


----------



## HaydnTT (Jan 7, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> I would go for OEM ones (from Kufatec, K-electronic&#8230;.)
> 
> https://www.kufatec.com/en/audi/tt/tt-8 ... s-fv-40949
> 
> https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/A ... paket.html


Thanks, I will have a look on these


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

they are quite expensive, but at least you are sure that fitting&looking is perfect


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it's always cheaper to just buy the car with all the options wanted in the first place.


----------



## Tisc 3 (Jan 3, 2019)

Has anyone paid for someone to fit this? Just wondering cost. I have a TTS roadster that has no parking senses front or rear. Wondering about adding as a retrofit


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You're looking at 1k in parts, bumpers for the front and rear if you want OEM look, paint and fitting, 2.5k maybe?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

sure, but not so easy once you've already bought the car 



Toshiba said:


> it's always cheaper to just buy the car with all the options wanted in the first place.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Of course, but the mind set of how cars of old were needs to change. 
With older cars it was much easier to add something afterwards. Cars from the last 5 years are so are now so complex and it really really restrictive to add stuff afterwards and the manufacturers in the main now refuse to provide support and assistance.

Same poster asked for Nav and now Parking, in saving £500 (made up number) on a car when you wanted something else means you bought the wrong car (the car maybe more expensive than a car with all the bits, it will always depend). It would be honestly "cheaper" to just sell and get one with all the bits up front.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

Tisc 3 said:


> Has anyone paid for someone to fit this? Just wondering cost. I have a TTS roadster that has no parking senses front or rear. Wondering about adding as a retrofit


http://vagtec.co.uk/eshop/audi/tt/audi- ... tt-8s.html

£849 fully colour coded and fitted for front and rears

I assume they just drill holes in your existing bumper as they are flush fitting - might not look 100% factory if you look at them closely, even if OEM parts as the drilled hole edges wont be painted ??

I retro fitted a 4 rear sensor and 2 front sensor set to a Qashqai with non-oem parts, separate sounder and no dash graphics but it cost me £30 in parts!!! TBH you only need 2 fronts for parking and on the TT like the QQ they can be fitted in between the grille slats so no bumper drilling required

I have rear sensors on the TT and am sorely tempted to fit 2 non eom front sensors for £20


----------



## Tisc 3 (Jan 3, 2019)

Thank you for link. In response to toshiba, I wanted a TTS roadster and at the time I bought it there were only 2 available nearly new in the uk with Audi dealers. Mine was the best option. I was happy to buy without sensors, it just would be good to have an option to add now without paying a crazy amount. No desire for sat nav, google maps on my phone does the job.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

1. Toshiba, it's very hard to find a decent 2nd hand these days if you have anything but minimalistic requirements. Trust me, I went thru like 200 cars at least per month. I have seen people: spec their car full equipment (nothing left behind) and then gets a manual aircon or cloth seats in beige. Muppet who gets all possible options and doesn't feel like getting a f#&ing cruise control.
I am not kidding. Guy once got a fully decked SUV......FWD :lol: 
Or another....Porsche Cayenne. Everything was perfect...............manual transmission....on Cayenne.

2. OP at least parking sensors are reasonably common retrofit on any cars. Some other things on the other hand..... 

3. I agree with you Toshiba. but again my 1 and 2 points.  Hey he at least wants something less complicated. I have seen some people here who ask at least 2 a month for a new retrofit on things I cant imagine how complicated can be to retrofit.
OP is far from being the worst offender. :lol:


----------



## Tisc 3 (Jan 3, 2019)

To add to the discussion I think it is pretty poor how little comes with the TTS as standard. I bought a GTI new about 18months before my TTS and I'm pretty sure as standard I got stuff like automatic handbrake, folding wing mirrors, parking sensors etc. My TTS came with none of these.


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

Agree how little comes standard compared to other cars. My wife bought a Golf Mk7.5, GT trim level (not GTi) in order to get the engine we wanted. It came with Adaptive Cruise which we hadn't expected and hadn't tried before. It's brilliant. You can't even get it as an option on the TT yet the cars use the same platform.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

don't forget that TT 8S is a model developed in 2014... at that time, it was well ahead....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

While that is completely true, VW is a budget brand and adds "options" or features to increase its appeal. The Golf is a dog of a car. The cabin and materials used are on par with Renault and Ford, that's their competition. Audi rightly or wrongly believe they can ask for a premium. I would say unless you go north of 100k Audi cabins in the main are pretty good, but I'm not sure they deserve the premium monicker...Regardless I'd take one over a VW every day of they week, but agree options are poor. You need at least 10-15% of the base price in options.

Unless people vote with their wallets nothing will change.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Probably nearer 20% of base price, most of which will be worth nothing when you come to trade it in.

All well and good saying vote with your wallet but if you look at the alternatives like BMW, Porsche, Jaguar they're all playing the same game.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Toshiba beat me to it. Exactly. The more "exclusive" the brand is. The less "inclusive" is their equipment list.

Its 2020. Hell even back in 2014 when the car launched, can you imagine that this car can and does come with out:
1. Multifunctional steering wheel.
(Yeah no buttons)
2.auto air con
3. Cruise control

Hell Range Rover offered their old Evoque with halogen headlights!! (2011!!)

My first car 2010 1.4 Honda Civic had all of this for under 14.000eur.

Everytime I went to any of the dealerships (Merc, BMW, Audi) I didnt feel comfortable. I felt people working there were laughing at me and painting me for a sucker.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

captainhero17 said:


> Toshiba beat me to it. Exactly. The more "exclusive" the brand is. The less "inclusive" is their equipment list.
> 
> Its 2020. Hell even back in 2014 when the car launched, can you imagine that this car can and does come with out:
> 1. Multifunctional steering wheel.
> ...


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

https://www.hazzydayz.com/genuine-audi- ... 9228-p.asp


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba beat me to it. Exactly. The more "exclusive" the brand is. The less "inclusive" is their equipment list.
> ...


Im pretty sure that MK3 had the Virtual Cockpit as a standard feature. It was the pioneer of this tech within the Audi range. Its the other Audi models that need to pay VC as a feature. 
Mk3 had it standard. Right?


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

Right about the VC. In fact, my wife's Golf 7.5 (mentioned up-thread) which came with Adaptive Cruise (at the trim level she chose) charged extra for VC. So some kit is standard on the TT which is extra elsewhere, but not much of it. I have a lot of experience of Renault, Ford, Hyundai, etc, and I would not agree with the earlier post saying the Golf 7.5 is a dog! The interior quality is close to the TT (though I like the TT's design more). My brother, who's more used to driving upmarket brands, said that the Golf's interior felt like Mercedes quality (which is admittedly less good than it was!).


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

apologize, I missed the _out _  
on TT, of course VC is std


captainhero17 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > captainhero17 said:
> ...


----------

